# It Ain't Gourmet, But Sure is Tasty



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 21, 2014)

Ever have one of those days where you've just had a lot to do, and didn't feel like going all out on supper?  I had one of those today.  DW asked what we were going to have for supper and I said - scalloped spuds with ham and cheese.  She replied  "Ham again?"

I said, "What about cheese macaroni and hot dogs?  

"Your choice." she said.  

And so, I opened a box of Kraft Mac "n Cheese, with extra cheese, super extra cheese, according to the box.  I cooked up the noodles and knew that I was going to have to doctor the mac-n-cheese.  So, I broke out the Velveeta, Queso-Blancho style.  It actually tastes like the Velveeta I remember as a kid, but with no food coloring added.  I like it better that the "original recipe", which I suspect isn't very close to the recipe they used back in the 60's.

So anyways, I added the milk, and cheese powder, broke up the Velveeta and stirred it in.  But I hadn't added the oil, as an idea had crept into my devious mind.  I substituted the oil with two, heaping tsp. of Helman's mayo.  

Now I know what you're thinking, "you can't make a silk purse from a pig's ear."  But I'm telling you that this batch of mac-n-cheese was so creamy, and had pretty good cheese flavor.  It was heads and shoulders above the normal Kraft Mac "n Cheese.

Add to that good quality hot dogs cooked over the gas flame on my stove, and home-made Harvard beets, sweetened with Stevia, and flavored with rice vinegar, and it turned out to be a pretty tasty meal.

So all of you blue box haters out there, know that with a little kindness, and attention, the contents can be made into something worth eating.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Hoot (Aug 22, 2014)

Sounds pretty darn good, Chief. 
On the other hand, (and I reckon that's why we have two hands), it might have been even better with Duke's mayonnaise. 
OK, ok.......I know that that road has been trod enough. 
I think I will give your idea a try over the weekend.
Thanks!


----------



## bakechef (Aug 22, 2014)

Hoot said:


> Sounds pretty darn good, Chief.
> On the other hand, (and I reckon that's why we have two hands), it might have been even better with Duke's mayonnaise.
> OK, ok.......I know that that road has been trod enough.
> I think I will give your idea a try over the weekend.
> Thanks!



You get a pass as long as you don't say Miracle Whip!  Yes there are people that think Miracle Whip is mayonnaise. 

I've been known to plop some mayo into mashed potatoes, makes them creamy and flavorful.  

I'll remember this, my other half likes boxed macaroni and cheese but I always think that it's bland and tastes like the box it came in.


----------



## Hoot (Aug 22, 2014)

I heartily agree about Miracle Whip....I have made several recipes from the Duke's Mayonnaise website....the Parmesan Crusted Chicken is mighty good. I reckon, it would be good with Hellmann's, too.


----------



## CraigC (Aug 22, 2014)

bakechef said:


> You get a pass as long as you don't say Miracle Whip!  Yes there are people that think Miracle Whip is mayonnaise.
> 
> I've been known to plop some mayo into mashed potatoes, makes them creamy and flavorful.
> 
> I'll remember this, my other half likes boxed macaroni and cheese but I always think that it's bland and tastes like the box it came in.



I don't think Miracle Whip is Mayo, but for sandwiches with cold cuts, its my go to.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm not a "blue box hater". I've never tried Kraft Dinner. I have no reason to buy it.


----------



## Addie (Aug 23, 2014)

bakechef said:


> You get a pass as long as you don't say Miracle Whip!  Yes there are people that think Miracle Whip is mayonnaise.
> 
> I've been known to plop some mayo into mashed potatoes, makes them creamy and flavorful.
> 
> I'll remember this, my other half likes boxed macaroni and cheese but I always think that it's bland and tastes like the box it came in.



I know a lot of folks who like may in their mashed potatoes. They tell me it is like hot potato salad. Huh?


----------



## bakechef (Aug 23, 2014)

Addie said:


> I know a lot of folks who like may in their mashed potatoes. They tell me it is like hot potato salad. Huh?



I don't use a lot, you wouldn't really know it was there, you'd just think that they were tasty, creamy mashed potatoes.  I usually just plop a big spoonful in.


----------



## Addie (Aug 23, 2014)

bakechef said:


> I don't use a lot, you wouldn't really know it was there, you'd just think that they were tasty, creamy mashed potatoes.  I usually just plop a big spoonful in.



I don't make mashed potatoes too often nowadays. Too many calories and carbs for me. Way too much butter in relation to potatoes. But I will have to try it next time on half of my baked 'tater.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 24, 2014)

looks good, my buddy. stands to reason that you removed oil and added mayo, which is whipped and stabilized oil, you'd get a good effect.

gonna try this soon with some funky cheeses. will report back.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 24, 2014)

Hoot said:


> ... it might have been even better with Duke's mayonnaise...!


Duke's isn't available everywhere. When we vacationed in Asheville a few years back I bought a jar just because so many people rave about it. Welp, it's mayonnaise! Sorry, but I didn't really tell a difference. I've used Hellman's ever since I flew the coop. Maybe even sooner, since my dear Mom had only MW in her fridge and I was branching in with my cooking even before I had my own kitchen. Mom didn't care, just so long as I was cooking and she got a break after all those decades of cooking for us.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 24, 2014)

buckytom said:


> looks good, my buddy. stands to reason that you removed oil and added mayo, which is whipped and stabilized oil, you'd get a good effect.
> 
> gonna try this soon with some funky cheeses. will report back.




Don't I know you from someplace?


----------



## buckytom (Aug 24, 2014)

hi andy. yes, we met in the mayo aisle of the supermarket swapping labels on jars of miracle whip, replacing them with "duke's" labels...


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 24, 2014)

buckytom said:


> hi andy. yes, we met in the mayo aisle of the supermarket swapping labels on jars of miracle whip, replacing them with "duke's" labels...




Oh yeah!  Right after that people began raving about MW!


----------



## bakechef (Aug 24, 2014)

so it was you!!!!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 24, 2014)

Good to see you, BT.  hope your summer went well.

definitely let us know what kind of cheese you use, and the final result.

You've been missed.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## buckytom (Aug 24, 2014)

yeah, your aim ain't what it used to be...lol.

good to see you again, my big bro.


i'm thinking i may try this with sharp provolone since i just bought some yesterday and can't stop eating it.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 24, 2014)

buckytom said:


> yeah, your aim ain't what it used to be...lol.
> 
> good to see you again, my big bro.
> 
> ...



My aim's still good as ever.  It's just these old arms won't hold as still as they used to.

You're gonna email me some of that sharp provolone, right?  We are cheese challenged where I live.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## CarolPa (Aug 24, 2014)

Mayo is Mayo and MW is salad dressing.  Off brands of it are just labeled Salad Dressing.  It isn't mayo and doesn't pretend to be.  Forever, my mother mixed the two when making things like potato salad, deviled eggs, etc.  I always have Hellman's, but I also keep a small jar of MW or other Salad Dressing for such things.  (not the same as the stuff you put on your salad.)


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 24, 2014)

Miracle Whip is my go-to choice for making Cole Slaw.  I simply add enough to coat the shredded cabbage, add finely diced onion, and grated carrot.  Add enough sugar to balance the tangy salad dressing, then add ice water to make it almost slushy, or very wet.  Refrigerate until icy cold and serve with whatever goes good with slaw.

If you look for great recipes for slaw dressing, they end up tasting like what I just described.  I was at a friends home and was making supper.  i started making slaw and when I was completed, the friend didn't understand how I could have made it so quickly.  I said that it was very easy, and told her how I made it.  My wife backed me up and said it was good.  The friend told me all that went into her home made salad dressing.  Then she ate my slaw, and was amazed that it tasted just like hers, and also like KFC slaw, all juicy.

Yes, Miracle Whip has a place in my home.  I also prefer it on a BLT.  DW likes Helman's.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

